# Training a Catahoula Cur



## Braz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello all.
Hope I'm in the right spot.

We, my daughter and I, Brooke, age 8, are the owners’ of a  new pup.

Mom was Catahoula Cur 
Pop was Mountain Cur/English Coon Hound mix.
"Timber" is  8 weeks old.

Sought out with the intention of training both my daughter , and himself as a squirrel dog.

At this stage he is sleeping in the kitchen. 
Barked / Cried for about  :20 min but then settled down for the night.

I’m reading and gathering info on the breed and as far as I can tell at this point in the game the object will be to establish order within our pack. Myself/Mom, Brooke and Anna (4). 

Brooke will be the primary Trainer in establishing the basic commands. Sit, come, heel, for now.

Once these are in order we will progress.

Our previous dog was a Border Collie, which turned out to be a great success.

That’s all for now I guess. 
Any tips/pointers would be greatly appreciated. 

We will visit the forum and post updates and pictures regularly.

As always Thanks, 
This forum and site have been a tremendous help regarding all things Outdoors and family alike.

Renee, Braz ,Brooke, Anna, Timber
[This is the order of our Pack ]


----------



## state159 (Jan 4, 2011)

One of the first things I like to do with a pup is to get them accustomed to loud noises. Use metal feed bowls and take the rubber ring off the bottom. Make feeding time noisy in order to let the pup associate loud noises with good things like food. Gunfire training will take place a few months from now. Spend time with the pup and take him to the woods for short walks, ride him in the truck (front and dog box), walk him around Wal-Mart parking lot on a leash, let kids/people pet him, take him around other dogs, walk him in city parks with lots of squirrels, etc. There's lots to do to get a pup ready to start treeing squirrels. The website Squirrel Dog Central. com is a wealth of information on traning a pup.


----------



## Braz (Jan 7, 2011)

My apologies State.
I have been running around with work and have not been able to thank you for the input.

I  nevee would have thought of the pans and food. Plenty of walking woods, unfortunately can't shhot the .22. 

Sit is coming along fine. I asociate it with a closed fist

thanks again.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 7, 2011)

Here's a book that will be very useful in training your dog to hunt squirrels: "Squirrel Dog Basics" by David Osborn.He lives in Watkinsville,Ga.and the publisher is "Treetop Publications."

I'm still trying to decide about the youth hunts,Braz. I appreciate your offer of help!


----------



## ghill4 (Jan 9, 2011)

My catahoula isn't much of a huntin dog but alot of it still comes to her naturally. Shes more of a pet, but she practically climbs a tree for a coon or squirrel. I love catahoulas.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Catahoulas we have are naturally gun  shy and are bred to be that way. They also are a silent track dog that will bark when           " bayed up ". I have never seen ay that are used for gun hunting. Curs are more commonly used for Gun dogs.

Just thiught I would toss this in , between myself and friends there are probably a 100 are more calahoulas around the neighbor hood.


----------

